# Con Seedorf non abbiamo nulla da perdere..



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2014)

Pare ormai che Clarence Seedorf sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan. Sono scettico, così come tutti qua dentro, visto che non ha mai avuto esperienze da allenatore e non sappiamo le sue capacità ancora. 

Però, guardiamoci in faccia. Non abbiamo nulla da perdere, abbiamo già toccato il fondo. Un Milan che non è competitivo per lo scudo e per la Champions è già un fallimento. Ergo con Seedorf non possiamo fare peggio (tranquilli in B non ci andiamo). Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potremmo fare una stagione copia di quest'anno. Ma non di più.(Certo rischiamo di non giocare la Cl con una finale in casa...)


E' una scommessa e ci sta. Anche perchè Simeone, Hiddink e compagnia non verranno mai. Stipendi "alti" e non compriamo nessuno...


----------



## Graxx (7 Gennaio 2014)

si alla fine sarà cosi...poi magari chi sa...sarà il nuovo sacchi o capello...ci ritroviamo un fenomeno in casa...bisogna essere sempre ottimisti...non aspettiamoci chi sa cosa dal mercato...da qui a fine agosto sarei strafelice se prendessimo un portiere un difensore centrale ed un centrocampista...ma ne dubito...e poi affidiamoci cmq ad una persona che ha un grande carisma ed una grandissima personalità...ed incrociamo le dita...


----------



## Liuk (7 Gennaio 2014)

Si parte dal presupposto che niente è peggio di questo Allegri, che palesemente sta facendo apposta ad affossarci per una sua ripicca personale.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Eccome se ne abbiamo da perdere, un'altra stagione fuori dalla champions league sarebbe drammatica la faccenda.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eccome se ne abbiamo da perdere, un'altra stagione fuori dalla champions league sarebbe drammatica la faccenda.



Drammatica economicamente e a noi che ci frega? Non gallianizziamoci. 
Se vai in cl è per essere almeno competitivo, non dico vincerla ogni anno, ma almeno competitivo..
Non ha senso andarci ogni anno per prendere le piallate di turno agli ottavi..dai..

Fortunamente non abbiamo più nessuno da vendere, siamo pieni di giocatori mediocri senza valore.. al massimo Balo che quest'anno sarà ceduto per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Drammatica economicamente e a noi che ci frega? Non gallianizziamoci.
> Se vai in cl è per essere almeno competitivo, non dico vincerla ogni anno, ma almeno competitivo..
> Non ha senso andarci ogni anno per prendere le piallate di turno agli ottavi..dai..
> 
> Fortunamente non abbiamo più nessuno da vendere, siamo pieni di giocatori mediocri senza valore.. al massimo Balo che quest'anno sarà ceduto per ovvie ragioni.



A me non frega il discorso delle piallate, io sono tifoso milanista e sono abituato da sempre a vederlo giocare il martedi o il mercoledi nell'europa che conta, il prossimo anno non ci saremo e per me è una tristezza assurda. 

Puoi immaginare se addirittura per due anni non vedo la mia squadra disputarla, una TRA GE DIA.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me non frega il discorso delle piallate, io sono tifoso milanista e sono abituato da sempre a vederlo giocare il martedi o il mercoledi nell'europa che conta, il prossimo anno non ci saremo e per me è una tristezza assurda.
> 
> Puoi immaginare se addirittura per due anni non vedo la mia squadra disputarla, una TRA GE DIA.



Senza contare il fatto che, se è vero che a noi non interessa, fino a un certo punto il lato economico, è altrettanto vero che Berlusconi non vuole certo mettere di tasca sua i 50 mln di mancati ricavi Champions per due anni di fila, quindi finiremo nell'oblio.

Non si può fare peggio di quest'anno? (Probabilmente è vero), ma l'anno prossimo TASSATIVAMENTE dobbiamo fare molto meglio, e per fare molto meglio serve uno che sappia fare il mestiere. Hiddink, Klopp o anche Benitez non ce li possiamo più permettere (non solo per lo stipendio, ma per i soldi che chiedono per fare le campagne acquisti)? Ci sono vagonate di allenatori affidabili che ti garantiscono di tirare fuori il massimo da una squadra piena di lacune. C'erano, quest'anno, Mazzarri, che sta cavando il sangue dalle rape e Garcia (a cui hanno garantito un certo tipo di mercato a saldo zero), ci sarà l'anno prossimo Prandelli. E chissà quanti altri che noi non conosciamo. Basta saperli cercare. Noi ci stiamo affidando a uno che ancora non ha mai messo la tuta da mister in vita sua, e contiamo di affidargli una squadra raccogliticcia.

Mettiamoci in testa che se Allegri è considerato (e lo è quest'anno) il male, fare il discorso "non possiamo fare peggio" non deve valere, perchè io, se il Milan arriva quest'anno, per ipotesi, decimo, e l'anno prossimo settimo, reputo comunque la stagione dell'anno prossimo fallimentare.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sono per nulla scettico, anzi aspetto con ansia giugno...

Per iniziare a pensare positivo mi basta sapere che rispetto al suo predecessore ha un'intelligenza incomparabile e poi è un "competitore" rarissimo, come ha dimostrato per tutta la carriera non ci sta mai a perdere...


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Io non sono per nulla scettico, anzi aspetto con ansia giugno...
> 
> Per iniziare a pensare positivo mi basta sapere che rispetto al suo predecessore ha un'intelligenza incomparabile e poi è un "competitore" rarissimo, come ha dimostrato per tutta la carriera non ci sta mai a perdere...



Ognuno può avere la sua idea. Però vorrei, in maniera sincera, chiedere agli estimatori di Seedorf in che cosa lui venga preferito ad altri allenatori, magari non di primissimo piano, ma di competenza provata, con questa rosa (ammettendo che avremo, se ci va bene, spiccioli anche a giugno, e dovremo ringraziare se non viene ulteriormente indebolita).


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Senza contare il fatto che, se è vero che a noi non interessa, fino a un certo punto il lato economico, è altrettanto vero che Berlusconi non vuole certo mettere di tasca sua i 50 mln di mancati ricavi Champions per due anni di fila, quindi finiremo nell'oblio.
> 
> Non si può fare peggio di quest'anno? (Probabilmente è vero), ma l'anno prossimo TASSATIVAMENTE dobbiamo fare molto meglio, e per fare molto meglio serve uno che sappia fare il mestiere. Hiddink, Klopp o anche Benitez non ce li possiamo più permettere (non solo per lo stipendio, ma per i soldi che chiedono per fare le campagne acquisti)? Ci sono vagonate di allenatori affidabili che ti garantiscono di tirare fuori il massimo da una squadra piena di lacune. C'erano, quest'anno, Mazzarri, che sta cavando il sangue dalle rape e Garcia (a cui hanno garantito un certo tipo di mercato a saldo zero), ci sarà l'anno prossimo Prandelli. E chissà quanti altri che noi non conosciamo. Basta saperli cercare. Noi ci stiamo affidando a uno che ancora non ha mai messo la tuta da mister in vita sua, e contiamo di affidargli una squadra raccogliticcia.
> 
> Mettiamoci in testa che se Allegri è considerato (e lo è quest'anno) il male, fare il discorso "non possiamo fare peggio" non deve valere, perchè io, se il Milan arriva quest'anno, per ipotesi, decimo, e l'anno prossimo settimo, reputo comunque la stagione dell'anno prossimo fallimentare.


Quando dico che non possiamo fare peggio non intendo in classifica... ma intendo che se non siamo competitivi per nulla siamo inutili.. Se con Clarenzio arriviamo settimi, sarà una stagione fallimentare. Hai fatto una scommessa con seedorf e hai perso, provi con un altro allenatore


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando dico che non possiamo fare peggio non intendo in classifica... ma intendo che se non siamo competitivi per nulla siamo inutili.. Se con Clarenzio arriviamo settimi, sarà una stagione fallimentare. Hai fatto una scommessa con seedorf e hai perso, provi con un altro allenatore



Il fatto è che, con la rosa che abbiamo a disposizione, se ti prendi un Mazzarri, un Prandelli, se scovi un Garcia, lotti per la Champions. Perchè non abbiamo un organico così distante, AD OGGI, da quello delle prime quattro/cinque dopo la Juve (Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio e Inter). Se ti prendi Seedorf rischi di NON essere competitivo per un altro anno, e di perdere altri 50 mln in carrozza. Poi se Berlusconi a giugno tira fuori il coniglio dal cappello e, non essendo arrivato in Champions, investe comunque 30-40-50 mln per Seedorf è un altro paio di maniche, ma noi non possiamo essere sicuri di questo, anzi, gli indicatori ci dicono che è più probabile una cessione di un "big" per ripianare piuttosto che 30 mln di acquisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono fiducioso su Seedorf, mentre sono sfiduciato alla massima potenza sulla società.
Se non investono e non spendono, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Beefheart (7 Gennaio 2014)

Peggiorare si può sempre peggiorare, solo che al momento non vedo in cosa Allegri possa essere meglio di Seedorf, esperienza compresa.
Voglio dire, il presunto disavanzo di esperienza di Allegri su Seedorf sta solo nel mero ed insignificante dato anagrafico sul documento d'identità. Per il resto, mi sapete dire a cosa serve accumulare panchine come ha fatto il vate(r) se poi il risultato è questo?
Pensate che Allegri sappia più di Seedorf come approcciare determinate partite? Pensate che Allegri conosca le lingue meglio di Seedorf e che riesca a comunicare di più, o meglio, con i giocatori? Credete che Allegri incuta più rispetto e timore reverenziale di Seedorf? Credete che Seedorf non conosca la preparazione atletica? O gli schemi tattici? Credete che a Seedorf piaccia perdere più di Allegri?
In sostanza, alla luce dei fatti, in che cosa l'esperienza di Allegri (o di un suo omologo) dovrebbe essere migliore dell'inesperienza di Seedorf?

Poi se l'olandese si rivelerà un fenomeno o una catastrofe lo vedremo col tempo, ma ragionando a priori non penso possa far rimpiangere Massimiliano Allegri.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> Peggiorare si può sempre peggiorare, solo che al momento non vedo in cosa Allegri possa essere meglio di Seedorf, esperienza compresa.
> Voglio dire, il presunto disavanzo di esperienza di Allegri su Seedorf sta solo nel mero ed insignificante dato anagrafico sul documento d'identità. Per il resto, mi sapete dire a cosa serve accumulare panchine come ha fatto il vate(r) se poi il risultato è questo?
> Pensate che Allegri sappia più di Seedorf come approcciare determinate partite? Pensate che Allegri conosca le lingue meglio di Seedorf e che riesca a comunicare di più, o meglio, con i giocatori? Credete che Allegri incuta più rispetto e timore reverenziale di Seedorf? Credete che Seedorf non conosca la preparazione atletica? O gli schemi tattici? Credete che a Seedorf piaccia perdere più di Allegri?
> In sostanza, alla luce dei fatti, in che cosa l'esperienza di Allegri (o di un suo omologo) dovrebbe essere migliore dell'inesperienza di Seedorf?
> ...



Se fai il paragone con Allegri è semplice, solo che Seedorf, va paragonato con Conte, Benitez, Garcia, Montella, Mazzarri e Reja, se vogliamo lottare per quelcosa che non sia una dignitosa posizione a centroclassifica o una salvezza tranquilla. E non solo lo dobbiamo paragonare a loro, ma sperare che di alcuni di loro sia pure meglio, visto che hanno una rosa più forte (gap colmabile, a parte la Juve)


----------



## Beefheart (7 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Seedorf, va paragonato con Conte, Benitez, Garcia, Montella, Mazzarri e Reja, se vogliamo lottare per quelcosa che non sia una dignitosa posizione a centroclassifica o una salvezza tranquilla...



In linea concettuale sono d'accordo. Tra Seedorf ed un allenatore rodato con attitudini vincenti scelgo il secondo. Ma purtroppo il secondo non è pane per i denti di questo Milan. Tra quelli da te citati preferirei a Seedorf il solo Conte e, forse, Benitez; gli altri 4 invece non mi danno la certezza di essere meglio di Seedorf.
Garcia chi è?
Montella quanta esperienza avrà mai?
Mazzarri lascialo lì dov'è, ti prego.
Reja? Un vincente per natura.
Ripeto: o prendi un top, oppure puoi anche prendere Seedorf.
Tra gli allenatori che stanno nel mazzo, ma fuori dal gotha, ce ne sono tre che mi ispirerebbero quanto Seedorf e sono:
- Simeone, il mio preferito in assoluto da anni, ma non verrà mai
- Delio Rossi, ma mi rendo conto che è appena stato esonerato...
- Donadoni, anche lui da me caldeggiato da tempo ma pare non entrare nelle simpatie di quei farlocchi che abbiamo in dirigenza.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> In linea concettuale sono d'accordo. Tra Seedorf ed un allenatore rodato con attitudini vincenti scelgo il secondo. Ma purtroppo il secondo non è pane per i denti di questo Milan. Tra quelli da te citati preferirei a Seedorf il solo Conte e, forse, Benitez; gli altri 4 invece non mi danno la certezza di essere meglio di Seedorf.
> Garcia chi è?
> Montella quanta esperienza avrà mai?
> Mazzarri lascialo lì dov'è, ti prego.
> ...



Secondo me parti da un concetto sbagliato. Seedorf difficilmente, visto che non abbiamo una squadra ben costruita, farà bene dall'inizio. E noi non lotteremo per vincere l'anno prossimo, ma per il terzo posto. Secondo me meglio di Seedorf, a parità di rosa (nel senso, se a Seedorf mettono a disposizione un budget molto più alto che agli altri ben venga) ci sono moltissimi allenatori rodati, anche Mazzarri, che mi da la garanzia di non vincere nulla, ma anche di far dare il massimo alle squadre che ha a disposizione. Senza contare che un crollo la prossima stagione sarebbe per noi il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Gennaio 2014)

non avremo neanche nulla da vincere, questo è sicuro


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2014)

Se non se ne va anche Galliani c'è poco da sperare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ma spero proprio di no


----------



## Rui Costa (7 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiamo tutto da perdere, invece. Un'ennesima stagione su questa linea sarebbe devastante e allora sì che sarebbe la fine. Per ripartire ci vogliono sicurezze. Allegri stesso è stato una scommessa e si è visto le scommesse a cosa portano. Se lo è stato Allegri che era un Allenatore già avviato, figuriamoci chi non ha esperienza. Poi chiaro che preferisco Clarence ai vari Prandelli e mediocri del panorama italiano. Però, dovessi scegliere in casa, vedrei meglio Inzaghi. Ho rispettato e tifato Seedorf come calciatore, ammirato e tutto, è stato un esempio e quel che volete. Ma da un po' di tempo ha alzato troppo la cresta e si è montato in modo inaudito, uscendo fuori dalle mie simpatie. Prima di tutto in questo Milan ci vorrebbe umiltà e credo Pippo sia più umile e attaccato alla passione. Poi ha anche allenato le giovanili, sempre meglio di niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Questa squadra ha bisogno di un allenatore, anzi dirò di più: ha bisogno di uno che sa insegnare calcio, di un Hiddink ad esempio. Se ci mettiamo a risparmiare sull'allenatore potrebbe andare anche peggio di adesso, visto che i nostri giocatori sono una mandria di capre allo sbaraglio. Dal momento che non possiamo permetterci dei giocatori forti, almeno un allenatore che sia in grado di rappresentare una guida ce n'è assolutamente bisogno. E per me questa guida non può essere assolutamente Seedorf, già inviso a gran parte della rosa e della tifoseria per via dei suoi atteggiamenti. Poi magari potrà diventare un grande allenatore, ma francamente ho dei forti dubbi in merito.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Gennaio 2014)

Quale sarebbe questa gran parte della rosa a cui è inviso Seedorf se a stento sono rimasti cinque o sei che hanno giocato con lui...

Sulla tifoseria poi, evito di approfondire...così come quando si parla di Maldini...


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

E' un salto nel buio. Non ha mai allenato quindi si possono solo fare congetture analizzando il CV da calciatore.
Sicuramente non sarà un difensivista, venendo dalla scuola Olandese...sicuramente visto il carattere non sarà uno che tollera bamboccioni e casini vari negli spogliatoio.
Sono già due cose positive ma oltre a questo è veramente impossibile ipotizzare altro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe questa gran parte della rosa a cui è inviso Seedorf se a stento sono rimasti cinque o sei che hanno giocato con lui...
> 
> *Sulla tifoseria poi, evito di approfondire...così come quando si parla di Maldini*...



è questo il vostro problema...evitate di approfondire!e di fatti parlate sempre a caso e non ne imbroccate una..come in questo caso ovviamente


----------



## MisterBet (7 Gennaio 2014)

Non serve approfondire per sapere che in un mondo normale l'opinione di una tifoseria non dovrebbe contare nella scelta di allenatori e/o dirigenti...la tifoseria legittimamente valuta poi, teoricamente in maniera serena, rendimento e risultati ma le decisioni le prendono altri...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

ma infatti...e poi è un vincente Seedorf non come Prandelli che non ha mai vinto niente


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto come sempre dipenderà dal mercato (se mai ci sarà).


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me faremo una stagione simile a quella della Fiorentina, gioco decente, ma perderemo qualche punto per strada


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma infatti...e poi è un vincente Seedorf non come Prandelli che non ha mai vinto niente



E cosa dovremmo vincere l'anno prossimo? .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> E cosa dovremmo vincere l'anno prossimo? .



da una mentalità vincente e con un buon mercato accettabile lotteremo per lo Scudetto


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> da una mentalità vincente e con un buon mercato accettabile lotteremo per lo Scudetto



Per lottare per lo Scudetto dell'anno prossimo abbiamo bisogno, senza cedere nessuno dei nostri più forti, e ad oggi (cioè senza considerare i rinforzi delle altre squadre), di almeno 30-35 mln. (2 centrocampisti di cui uno con tantissima qualità e dinamismo, e un centrale con carisma ed eserienza di lotta per i titoli), per non parlare del nuovo aumento del monte ingaggi. E anche così ci sono vari se fra i quali i più grossi rispondono ai nomi di Seedorf e Balotelli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non serve approfondire per sapere che in un mondo normale l'opinione di una tifoseria non dovrebbe contare nella scelta di allenatori e/o dirigenti...la tifoseria legittimamente valuta poi, teoricamente in maniera serena, rendimento e risultati ma le decisioni le prendono altri...



infatti non mi risulta che la tifoseria abbia deciso qualcosa ultimamente..e se l'avesse fatto,di sicuro non saremmo cosi conciati


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per lottare per lo Scudetto dell'anno prossimo abbiamo bisogno, senza cedere nessuno dei nostri più forti, e ad oggi (cioè senza considerare i rinforzi delle altre squadre), di almeno 30-35 mln..



Quelli sono i soldi al netto delle vendite ovviamente che abbiamo bisogno per arrivare tra le prime tre, per lo scudetto ne servono moooolti di più, almeno il doppio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i soldi al netto delle vendite ovviamente che abbiamo bisogno per arrivare tra le prime tre, per lo scudetto ne servono moooolti di più, almeno il doppio.



senza le coppe e con quella cifra secondo me si può benissimo competere per lo scudetto...magari poi non lo vinci ma competitivo lo diventi di certo..ovviamente quei 35 mln van spesi bene


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i soldi al netto delle vendite ovviamente che abbiamo bisogno per arrivare tra le prime tre, per lo scudetto ne servono moooolti di più, almeno il doppio.



Parlavo di lotta Scudetto, non di vincerlo. E poi se i due "se" che ho messo si avverano, secondo me con due centrocampisti e un centrale (magari uno come Vidic per dire), saremmo competitivi. Non solo al netto delle vendite, ma senza toccare nemmeno uno degli attuali titolari. Forse cedibile solo uno fra Zapata, Mexes o Rami, se non sarà all'altezza.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Parlavo di lotta Scudetto, non di vincerlo.



Anche io


----------

